# Cairo to Sharm



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey, can anyone recommend a company that can take 4 people plus some suitcases from Cairo to Sharm? A reputable company would be nice. 

Thanks
Moe


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

EgyptAir 

I wouldn't drive personally


----------



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

The problem is I have family coming from the states with two suitcases a piece and they only allow one suitcase per person on domestic flights. That's when you get spanked. The flight already is overpriced from the states to here. 

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## hhaddad (Apr 14, 2010)

I can recommend transportation in egypt cairo Airport Shuttle Bus : who do a pickup at ypour address and take you to Sharm. Up to7 persons and baggage inside the van.Good clean vans and courtious drivers but expensive.Used the a lot as they are reliable.


----------

